# Online Coil calculator



## BigAnt (31/10/14)

Not sure if this has been posted before.

I stumbled on this very useful tool to help with your coil build calculations.
You simply put in your info like gauge, amount of coils and size. 
Then select your desired ohms and it will calculate how many wraps you need.

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Not sure if it's the same as these. But think mods should move this thread here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/visual-software-tool-for-wrapping-coils.4050/

Nice find bud


----------



## BigAnt (31/10/14)




----------



## free3dom (1/11/14)

BigAnt said:


> View attachment 14331



Yep, steam engine is a godsend


----------



## Twisper (1/11/14)

I have the MicrocoilPro app on my iPhone and it correlates precisely with Steam engine, works great.


----------



## Riaz (1/11/14)

Twisper said:


> I have the MicrocoilPro app on my iPhone and it correlates precisely with Steam engine, works great.


Is it the one for R59.99?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisper (1/11/14)

Riaz said:


> Is it the one for R59.99?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yip @Riaz that's the one.


----------

